# Replacing the Postive Contact on the new 510



## Rob Fisher (3/3/15)

Video from Rob at Porcupine City!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Easy, peasy. Thank you, Skipper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (3/3/15)

I have already used the adjustable 510 also! I had to adjust center screw (reverse btw) so my Odin could fire but its very easy to do and works great!!


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Paulie said:


> I have already used the adjustable 510 also! I had to adjust center screw (reverse btw) so my Odin could fire but its very easy to do and works great!!


Absolutely, for the first time I could get my Cyclops deck *exactly* where I want it to have the air slits perfectly positioned. Great for OCD. Of course, for someone like me who struggles to reverse a motor vehicle properly it is very difficult to work out which way to turn the damn spanner with the reverse threading and all.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Aaaah young grasshopper learn very quickly the aspects of Reo. OCD Every day for me. REO in hand thumb at the bottom on the trigger. Air vents of the RM2 dead centre with top right corner of the Standard profile 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/3/15)

This little trick sorted my leaking problem immediately. Thanks for the post.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

